# Where have all the fish gone?



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi guys and gals,

Yesterday I went snorkelling and now I am very sad. Although it was nice to have my first decent swim for the season I am really concerned at the lack of fish at my favourite snorkelling spot, Clovelly Beach. I first started snorkelling there about three or four years ago and there were tons of fish, it used to be so exciting every time I swam. In the last year or so the fish population in that area has dropped dramatically to a point where I am really concerned. When it first started to change I thought it was just too many people swimming or cold currents or something but I have been all through the year and it doesn't seem to get any better! My heart breaks to think of the forces at play that have changed a place I know so well in such a short space of time. Before I got in I asked someone if there were fish and they said, "yeah, heaps," but there weren't even a quarter of the numbers I remember from a few years ago, people who don't know haw magical it used to be simply don't know what they're missing. It's all so sad, mostly for the fish.  

Having said all that it was still great to be back in the water again, I don't know how I survive winter!

Regards,
Lara


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i wish i lived somewhere that i could go snorkeling. i have never gone before. i would have so much fun. that is terrible that the fish are not as abundant as before. it is always sad when something natural and beautiful dissapears or is in danger. whenever anything bad happens to any living creature it is an atrocious thing.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The only river around here to go in is so dirty you can only swim by feel. You cant see a thing.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

that is something I would love to do! We went to Key West a few years back and I swore that if I ever got the chance to go back, I would be snorkling for sure! Sorry to hear that the fish have gone.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks like a real nice beach.


















So when can we all stop by to go to the beach?


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Cool! What is the top photo Fish_Doc, Gordon's Bay (where the old greek guys sunbake nude)? The bottom photo is Clovelly, but where I snorkel is out of shot around to the right, it goes into a kind of man made inlet (not sure if that's the right terminology). At the bottom right of the photo you can see the rock pool where I swim all the time, it's awesome! Towards the back of the photo, just before land, you can see a little bit of foam. That's actually a very small Island called Wedding Cake Island, I was almost killed once trying to paddle a dodgy surf-ski out there, got caught in an unexpected current and almost washed up on Wiley's rocks which you can't make out very clearly in this photo. This is the scariest thing I have ever experienced! The area in the bottom photo is actually a shark breeding ground, if you snorkel around there you can sometimes find the weird black, cone shaped shark eggs. Don't worry, they aren't scary sharks, I've never actually come accross one!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Sorry about your spot. I love to snorkel. At my grandmas house in key largo there are 5 reefs all different from the next. Or I go under the docks if i cant get a boat ride over.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> So when can we all stop by to go to the beach?


 Ha, ha, I will take anyone willing to make the journey out here, might even be able to scrounge up a spare snorkel for you! :-D


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I got the photos from 
http://www.vergenet.net/~horms/gallery/clem/clovelly_beach.shtml

I have to do business with one of our offices in Australia for a few years now. I have also wanted to go there for even longer. Ill let you know if work ever lets me take a trip out there. (probably never but there is always hope) I for sure would have to check out the Sydney aquarium.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

I have an annual subscription to Sydney Aquarium! They have a massive tank right at the end which is my favourite place to sit in front of and have an indoor picnic (if it's not too crowded)! I hope you make it out some time, if you come within the next four years I should have time to show you around - that's a pretty big window of time you have there :wink:


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your spot, i loved scuba diving in crete when we went off the beach..my ears hurt tho because i forgot to adjust the preesure in my sinuses under the water  but its beautiful to see all the fish..i know how you feel


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

We should all take a trip and go snorkleing together lmao...i went snorkleing in grand camen once, it was amazing...i was just afraid of some shark comming tho


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Gosh, that could be an expensive operation, gathering all these like-minded folk in one place for a good old snorkel! Would be nice though


----------

